# What kind of lit rack is this?



## szathmarig (Apr 18, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Bicycle-Fender-/272629203465?hash=item3f79f78209:g:5l4AAOSwc-tY7vic


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 18, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:  Lets just say anyone who saw this before you posted it just punched a hole in their computer screen in a fit of rage.


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 18, 2017)

holy grail of huffman


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 18, 2017)

There goes the giveaway.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 18, 2017)

schwinnja said:


> holy grail of huffman



One of them for sure!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 18, 2017)

At least 5 people for sure are pissed!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cat's been out of the bag for some time now ladies...No surprise
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fender.108734/


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Cat's been out of the bag for some time now ladies...No surprise
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fender.108734/



Who you calling lady?........LADY!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Who you calling lady?........LADY!!!!


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 18, 2017)

I bet the seller will be surprised how much the final bid will be. 
Especially considering he didn't even know what it is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2017)

To answer the question the rack is for a '40 Huffman Champion or Dayton Mainliner. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Apr 19, 2017)

So it's the infamous dick rack?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Cheaper than I thought it would go. I've seen these sell for $900 before


----------



## kreika (Apr 20, 2017)

Well if it's the final piece of the puzzle it makes since! Hope creates an amazing bike!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Cheaper than I thought it would go. I've seen these sell for $900 before



Yeah  I thought it would bring way more.


----------

